# large 3x3x3 cubes



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm looking for a large cube i.e 10cm per side or bigger
i need it for school, i'm planning of putting some circuits with 4017 chips in, so when you solve the cube each side has 9 LED's flashing around it

the project is for GCSE electronics, but i'm not sure when we can start designing, so shipping time isn't really a problem

monkey dude recently made a video with a big cube in, but he doesn't mention where he got it from, i have seen a big cube, but i forgot where. 


also do you think that its a good idea?


----------



## LNZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Youtube has Tony Fisher videos on him making and solving really big 3x3x3 cubes. Have a look.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Crazy_Foot_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26356


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Crazy_Foot_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26356


thats the one that i saw, i looked earlier today but i couldn't find it


----------



## HumungousLake (Jan 23, 2010)

thats cool, I study electronics at my high school. What year are you in?


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 23, 2010)

HumungousLake said:


> thats cool, I study electronics at my high school. What year are you in?



I'm year 10, so i've just started electronics, but i'm expected to get an A


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 23, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubik-Cube-3x3x...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b8e8d3bd 
this one ought to be plenty big enough


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 23, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubik-Cube-3x3x...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b8e8d3bd
> this one ought to be plenty big enough



That's the exact same thing as the one from popbuying, for almost twice the price.


----------



## panyan (Jan 23, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Crazy_Foot_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26356



wow, thats huge


----------



## Logan (Jan 23, 2010)

panyan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Crazy_Foot_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26356
> ...



...That's what she said.


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 23, 2010)

i wanted to say that


----------

